# My Very First Show



## squigglz (Aug 6, 2013)

SO EXCITING.

Anyway, like some of you know, I disappeared for a bit to get ready for Bronycon in Baltimore. Those of you in that area probably noticed the brightly-colored insanity that was that convention, haha.

I did fantastically. It was better than I could have dreamed. It was my first show, first convention overall, and they absolutely slaughtered my stock.







That was when I first set up. I had a ton more soap under my table inside of some bags. I was nervous, but hopeful.

Everything else is a bit of a blur.






I started running out of soap fairly quickly.

By the end, I had only about 14 bars of soap left, and those were the non-pony specific ones (I make soaps themed after this awesome show here).

My beer soap ran out fast, as did my lavender blend. My cupcake bath bombs were a huge hit, as were my 'food smells'.

I even got to give one to a voice actress for the show. She plays both Princess Celestia and Cheerilee. She was very nice and seemed happy that she wasn't being fangirled over, and I got to give her some Cheerilee soap as a sort of 'thank you' for working on the show.

*squee*

Ahem.

Consensus is that I'm totally doing this again sometime.


----------



## Franksllbc (Aug 6, 2013)

Super cute! and Congratulations!  I am a new soaper and its very encouraging to see your success!  YAY!


----------



## eyebright (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats on your successful show.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow! Congratulation!!! Now you get to make more soap, I make cupcake soaps that look like your bath bombs, and they are always a conversation starter. I have made a bunch of Beer soap, so hope it is popular her. My guy testers loved it, but I am a little worried since the essential oils are not strong and it has a specific smell hard to describe.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations on a fabulous show.


----------



## Sapwn (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## squigglz (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I had a wonderful time. Now to reinvest that money back into my business!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!!  The first show is always the most nerve wracking....now the rest will be easier.  Have fun rebuilding your stock!


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that's wonderful! I'm glad you had a great first experience.


----------



## MooreThanBags (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations on a great show.


----------



## Ancel (Aug 6, 2013)

Great to hear! Wondering where you've been all this time, and now we know


----------



## squigglz (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry to bump my own thread, but I recently got a video of an interview I did during the convention ^^
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMr9EqBJVnQ[/ame]


----------



## Stakie (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh my goodnesss, I totally missed it. You are the woman I met at BronyCon. Your soap is/was amazing. Met you on the last day. Glad you did so well!


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 17, 2013)

It is so great that the show was such a wonderful success for you!


----------



## squigglz (Aug 17, 2013)

Stakie said:


> Oh my goodnesss, I totally missed it. You are the woman I met at BronyCon. Your soap is/was amazing. Met you on the last day. Glad you did so well!



You did? That's awesome! I'm afraid most of the faces are a blur, but I'm sure you were completely awesome xD


----------



## Stakie (Aug 17, 2013)

squigglz said:


> You did? That's awesome! I'm afraid most of the faces are a blur, but I'm sure you were completely awesome xD


 Haha, at least someone thinks so.


----------



## ocean_soul (Aug 17, 2013)

Eeeks, how exciting!  I'm happy to hear that it was such a success for you!  I'm getting uber excited for my first fair but it's not until November.  

Also, I want to eat your chocolate coffee soap.  XD


----------

